# Help with Sparring



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 29, 2012)

I have recently earned my 1st Degree Black Belt in WTF Tae Kwon Do.  As far as I have come in the last almost 3 years, I know I still have a long way to go...I am looking for advice on sparring...my issues are that I occassionally telegraph my moves and have some trouble moving inside on my opponent...fear is not an issue as every opportunity I am given to spar during class, I take - I just want to improve.  I appreciate the time and advice!!  

***bows***    Kris             :s487:


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2012)

ks - learning to fly said:


> I have recently earned my 1st Degree Black Belt in WTF Tae Kwon Do.  As far as I have come in the last almost 3 years, I know I still have a long way to go...I am looking for advice on sparring...my issues are that I occassionally telegraph my moves and have some trouble moving inside on my opponent...fear is not an issue as every opportunity I am given to spar during class, I take - I just want to improve.  I appreciate the time and advice!!
> 
> ***bows***    Kris             :s487:


Let them come to you. In this way you control the distance. Stepping back one step, and off to the side will give you plenty of time to counter. There is timing involved, but the quicker you learn this the better you will become.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 29, 2012)

1. let them come to you

2. Move both feet at once. Practice "skipping" back and forth with both feet moving at once. 

3. Use a low or relaxed guard so you can keep your shoulders loose. This will avoid telegraphing.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 29, 2012)

Letting them come to You is best.
That said, You asked how to get to them. Skipping Roundhouses arent very reliable; Id suggest, as unusual as it sounds, just strafing to the side, and edging in bit by bit, so that at any moment, You can spring into offense or defense.


----------



## MLA9741 (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have a movable heavy bag and mirror at home, practice doing kicks on the bag, but watch your body to see if you telegraph.  If you're looking for a quicker way to get inside, practice trungens (slide forward), then hoogen (slide back), roundhouse, land in front, and do it again. Practice makes perfect, my friend.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 11, 2012)

When sparring, I often let my opponent throw the first strike, which allows me to find an opening whether it be high to the head, or low to the stomach area.  If the opponent is in a left fighting stance, and throws a left jab, that opens up his entire left side of the body, which would allow me to perry (if needed), and shoot a reverse punch below his jab.


----------

